# Samsung side by side icemaker too warm



## mystic_cobra (Apr 18, 2011)

I searched and read a bunch of threads but couldn't find an issue like mine. 

Samsung RFG297 (2011). Freezer and fridge both are cooling well. I confimed with a digital thermometer. I had been keeping them at -4 F and 36 F. After the cleanout/thaw, I went with -2 F and 38 F. 

The icemaker isn't getting cold enough to make ice. I stuck a thermometer inside the bin with the auger and the coldest it got over 24 hours was 50 F. I pulled out the icemaker, dumped out the water and cleaned it. I also pulled the fridge apart, removed the inside back cover over the coils to clean out any ice. There as a small amount back there. I removed it and put it all back together again. I had it off and open for about two hours. No change. 

ALSO, I am getting an ice "puddle" in the bottom of the freezer. Based on the shape of the puddle, it appears water is running into the bottom and then freezing like a pond. The puddle was there before the cleanout and it returned. 

I cleaned the dust bunnies from below to make sure I had good air flow. There is little/no frost on items in the freezer. My wife likes to keep freezer full. Could it be blocking cold air from getting to the icemaker OR does it not work like that? 

Does the icemaker chill the water to make ice with a cold element or does it just pull in cold air from the back?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Ice maker actually controls a separate fan which brings cold air to ice maker from freezer. If fan was not working frig would throw a code, either a partial letter or the bars on display would be different then before. Are you sure some one did not turn off ice maker on front display? And the water forming in the freezer is from a clogged defrost drain. You would have to remove back cover, thaw out all ice and clear drain.


----------



## mystic_cobra (Apr 18, 2011)

I have no codes, and yes, the ice button has not been illuminated. I even pushed the ice test button on the side. It makes a chime sound which suggests it's working but it doesn't actually do anything. 
It sounds like you are saying I have two unrelated problems that started at the same time. True?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes two problems. Unless the ice is frosted all the way up the back of the freezer. I believe the ice button is suppose to be lit for ice maker to work but I could be wrong. Think you have to hold button for maybe three seconds in order to turn it on and off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Correction if you hold button for three seconds it will go into child lock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic_cobra (Apr 18, 2011)

BayouRunner said:


> Correction if you hold button for three seconds it will go into child lock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In mine it has an ICE OFF button that illuminates when pressed. That's not the issue. The last time it had ice in it, I pulled the bin out because water had dribbled out when getting ice thru the door. The ice was half melted. It had been making ice but then it stopped and the ice inside was melting. A cooling issue seems to make sense. 
As for the ice puddle in the bottom of the freezer, there is no ice or frost on the inside back wall except for a few frozen drips over on the right side below those square vent holes. Clear evidence of how the water is getting down there. 
If the ice maker fan stopped working would that cause my issue? Should I just replace the icemaker?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Sorry been busy. I would look into why the water is building up in bottom of freezer first. Make sure the coils aren’t so frozen up that air flow is being blocked to ice maker. If there is zero blockage and ice maker runs through a test cycle (dumps, turns through harvest ice cycle, then fills with water) then it would have to be main pcb. If ice maker does not cycle then replace ice maker if there is no ice in back of freezer. When we did service for Samsung there were literally hundreds of cases where we had to change main pcb and ice maker. We followed manufacturers guidelines (service bulletins) I do not have access to that info any more, sorry I can’t offer more specific advice.


----------



## mystic_cobra (Apr 18, 2011)

When I push the ice test button, I hear the audible chime that suggests its working or starting but nothing happens. It's 50 degrees F inside the icemaker. It won't make ice. I don't hear any sounds through the door after I push the test button. Is the I/M supposed to cycle if the door is open? I can't hear it doing anything with the door closed. 

It sounds like the freezer has a separate set of coils from the fridge? Is it accessible from inside the back of the freezer like the fridge? I have not taken that apart yet and it sounds like I need to do that. Yes? 

Is there a separate drain for the fridge and freezer that I need to thaw? 



thanks for the posts, I really appreciate the help!


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes if your pushing the test button on the ice maker itself it should cycle with the door open.

Yes two different coils. You will have to remove back panel from freezer to access coils. It’s easier if you remove door

Yes two separate drains


----------



## mystic_cobra (Apr 18, 2011)

So, I finally had time and pulled the freezer apart tonight. Like the fridge cover, I had to partially melt the ice block before I could get the cover and styrofoam off without breaking it. 



Once I got to the freezer coil, I found several small chunks of ice on the coils and lines and the drip tray/drain was frozen solid. Most of the top part of the coil was frozen up and the air tunnel that I assume goes to the ice maker was almost completely blocked with ice. After an hour or so of thawing and cleaning up water, I still couldn't get the drain to flow. I fired up my air compressor and dragged the 50 ft hose into the kitchen with the air blaster. I blasted air down into the drain hole spraying cold water all over myself. I poured some warm water down the drain hoping I'd cleared it but it still would not drain. After a few cycles of blasting, cleaning up the water, and adding more hot water, I finally got the drain to flow. 

I'll give it a few days to "chill" and we'll see if I get any ice. 



thanks again for the tips!


----------



## mystic_cobra (Apr 18, 2011)

I woke up to ice in the ice maker bucket this morning!! Less than 7 hours to cool down the freezer and ice maker and make ice. 

My wife will be very happy to make her own iced coffee at home now.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

mystic_cobra said:


> I have no codes, and yes, the ice button has not been illuminated. I even pushed the ice test button on the side. It makes a chime sound which suggests it's working but it doesn't actually do anything.
> It sounds like you are saying I have two unrelated problems that started at the same time. True?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Could be the same problem - ice buildup, which can stop the icemaker fan or block it's vent pathway, and creates your ice puddle.

Poor air circulation can be the culprit - by any change would the freezer vents around the evaporator fan be blocked by too much Ben and Jerry's? (I know, there CANNOT be too much B&J).

If it's not a vent blockage problem I'd defrost the freezer and condensate drain, check the evaporator fan to make sure it's working - verify defrost timer is working and defrost heater has continuity. And, if you have a defrost/dynamic vent flapper, make sure that's working.


----------



## mystic_cobra (Apr 18, 2011)

Domo said:


> Could be the same problem - ice buildup, which can stop the icemaker fan or block it's vent pathway, and creates your ice puddle.
> 
> Poor air circulation can be the culprit - by any change would the freezer vents around the evaporator fan be blocked by too much Ben and Jerry's? (I know, there CANNOT be too much B&J).
> 
> If it's not a vent blockage problem I'd defrost the freezer and condensate drain, check the evaporator fan to make sure it's working - verify defrost timer is working and defrost heater has continuity. And, if you have a defrost/dynamic vent flapper, make sure that's working.


Yeah My wife likes to pack the freezer to the top. After emptying and thawing, I did find a block of ice on the coil blocking the air tunnel in the back left corner which I assume goes up to the ice maker. 
The light bulb moment was when I got it back together, I could hear the fan blowing from inside the Ice maker, which is something I could not heat for the last few weeks. 
The drain was frozen solid.
Thanks gang for the help!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

